# feeding P's Lake fish



## lordniko (Mar 11, 2007)

is there any risk in feeding my p's fish i catch from a lake or pond? there's a pond near me that's full of bluegills and trout and i'm bored of feeding my p's goldfish because they rip them up in seconds. so should i be ok throwing these kind of fish in with my p's?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

1. feeding goldfish is bad

2. I wouldn't feed from a lake or pond

3. if you so choose to do this, make sure there is a qurantine period for all feeders


----------



## lordniko (Mar 11, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> 1. feeding goldfish is bad
> 
> 2. I wouldn't feed from a lake or pond
> 
> 3. if you so choose to do this, make sure there is a qurantine period for all feeders


i know all about the goldfish diease that can be passed onto p's but i'm wondering about lake fish.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

did you know that you should feed pirahnas more filets of whitefish, like catfish, tilapia, shrimp, etc? Goldfish and other feeders are frowned upon, such as minnows, goldfish, or anything caught from the wild most of all.


----------



## sonny503 (May 23, 2005)

I hear people in the northwest feeding salmon and shad. 
espcially the eggs of the salmon. 
I was thinking of feeding (chop) shad after freezing this coming May.

*After freezing them I would assume pond fish are okay. *
I knew someone who fed a gold fish to his Golden Puffer, It choke on the gold fish and die.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't think this guy wants to freeze them......I think he is feeding live.


----------



## kimevans11 (May 10, 2006)

I have fed my p's bluegill before and they love them. They are a white meat fish and they eat them live. Their may be a disease risk, but just like any live fed fish you have to assume the risk.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Some parasites/diseases/etc. are able to live in freezing conditions and are just as harmful when thawed back out. It's always a risk with live foods.
~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

amazonlife said:


> is there any risk in feeding my p's fish i catch from a lake or pond? there's a pond near me that's full of bluegills and trout and i'm bored of feeding my p's goldfish because they rip them up in seconds. so should i be ok throwing these kind of fish in with my p's?


how big are your ps/tank? arent those fish pretty big?


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

I pull trout out of a local resevoir and freeze some strips for them to knaw on later.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Is it just me or does everyone forget that p's are one of the "cleaners" of the amazon??? I know there is a risk with disease and parasites but I think we tend to treat p's a little too soft. I don't think goldfish are bad as long as it's not their staple. I think the key to keeping them happy is moderation. Just my opinion


----------



## wallz33 (Mar 3, 2007)

most of the fish you buy in the store is caught wild unless you spacifically buy farm raised fish which is rare most fish comes out of the ocean so i dont see the risk in feeding live caught fish. we eat fish from ponds and rivers and thats how p's do it in the wild


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

mine get whatever game fish game fish have freezerburn that could be trout , snapper , bass walleye etc....


----------



## ricmcusa (Feb 27, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> mine get whatever game fish game fish have freezerburn that could be trout , snapper , bass walleye etc....


What if they are live farm raised bluegill ? I live near a grocery store that have live trout, tilapia, bass ,catfish and blue gill. I think the bigger guys would be messy. And I wonder how well farm raised fish are cared for.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I don't feed live just old fish that have been in the freezer awhile. all these fish come from wild sources, for farm raised as long as you've cleaned (gutted) and froze you should be in good shape. just cut a chunk off thaw it and toss it in the tank.


----------



## ricmcusa (Feb 27, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I don't feed live just old fish that have been in the freezer awhile. all these fish come from wild sources, for farm raised as long as you've cleaned (gutted) and froze you should be in good shape. just cut a chunk off thaw it and toss it in the tank.


Sounds like a plan. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## LRM (Mar 15, 2007)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Is it just me or does everyone forget that p's are one of the "cleaners" of the amazon??? I know there is a risk with disease and parasites but I think we tend to treat p's a little too soft. I don't think goldfish are bad as long as it's not their staple. I think the key to keeping them happy is moderation. Just my opinion


I think that the problem comes from contamination by pathogens that the fish have no natural immune response for. Since these fish are from South America they're equipped to handle the protozoans and other prokaryotes that they have evolved to live in relative harmony with. Our North American fish have a developed a similar relationship to their respective diseases and parasites, but neither geographically separated groups are familiar with the "nasties" the others deal with. That said, I'm inclined to agree that people here do pamper their fish a bit much, but nothing wrong with that as long as they live long healthy lives. One thing that you can do, though it would be taking out a lot of the nutrients that would be present, is remove the gut of the fish before feeding and do freeze to kill some of the possible organisms living within it. I'd also try to be sure not to feed with meat from any of the predatory fish such as bass, pike or pickerel due to the high levels of heavy metals in their tissue such as mercury.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

I am guilty of feeding live wild caught fish to my piranha. I only do it a few times a year.
I know there is a risk of transferring pathogens and internal/external parasites by doing this, -but I just find it too damn entertaining not to do it. I am fascinated by the hunting/killing aspect of piranhas.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

in the wild fish hardly get sick...and if they are sick, thats when they have the bad disease and prob be eaten up by then... but healthy ones are ok in my book. i would rather watch out for the gold feeder fish at your local pets then lake/pond ones.


----------



## LRM (Mar 15, 2007)

Cal68 said:


> in the wild fish hardly get sick...and if they are sick, thats when they have the bad disease and prob be eaten up by then... but healthy ones are ok in my book. i would rather watch out for the gold feeder fish at your local pets then lake/pond ones.


Fish rarely get sick in the wild and when they do its only a serious thing that leads to their death... Oh pseudo-science, how you do amuse me.
It really is no help to anyone if you post without having a clue about what you are saying.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

i say take this situation in by thinking how it is in the wild and how the piranhas hunt so if the lake is clean then its pretty much the same senerio


----------

